# contador sincrono ascendente



## carlos enrique razura (Feb 18, 2007)

tengo que hacer un pequeno proyecto en el cual tengo que contar  piezas plasticas que pasaran por medio de dos sensores cada que cuente 800 el contador se detendra y encendera un foco rojo el cual se apagara al presionar un boton de reset para que el contador regrese de nuevo a cero, entonces encendera un foco verde que se mantendra encendido mientras se esten contando piezas y se apagara hasta que se encienda el rojo.


YO TENGO PENSADO HACERLO USANDO EL 74LS190 Y CONECTARLO A DECODIFICADORES BCD A SIETE SEGMENTOS PARA VISUALIZAR LOS NUMEROS EN DISPLAYS DE ANODO COMUN.

MI DUDA ES:

NO CONOSCO MUY BIEN EL 74LS190 YA CONSUGUI ALGO DE INFORMACION PERO NO TENGO MUY CLARO COMO CONECTAR ESTE UNTEGRADO PARA QUE ME CUENTE DEL CERO AL NUEVE Y LLEVE EL CARRY AL CONTADOR SIGUIENTE.

QUIERO SABER TAMBIEN COMO CONECTARLO PARA HACER QUE SE DETENGA EN 800 Y QUE PUEDO USAR PARA ENCENDER LOS FOCOS YA QUE TENIA PENSADO HACERLO CON UN RELE DE 5 VOLTS PERO LO MAS QUE DEJA PASAR SON 12 VOLTS. Y YO QUISIERA CONECTAR FOCOS DE 110VOLTS.

POR ULTIMO QUISIERA SABER SI HAY ALGUN SENSOR QUE ME PUEDA DAR UN SOLO PULSO DE RELOJ NO MAS NI MENOS


----------



## heli (Feb 19, 2007)

El 74ls190 tienen salidas "ripple clock" y "max/min" para conectar a "clock" y "up/down" y hacer la cadena. 
Para que se detenga en un número tienes que hacer un comparador con puertas (o usar comparadores 74ls688 o similares) y comparar con el número que quieras, para bloquear el clock. 
Usa un sencillo transistor con una resistencia en base para conmutar un relé gordo de 12V mediante una señal TTL de 5V.
Para conseguir un sólo pulso usa un diferenciador C/R o un monoestable.


----------



## The_Master_Col (Feb 25, 2007)

Aqui esta el contador que describe heli, me tomo algo de tiempo hacer que reiniciara en 800 pero ya esta funcionando bien, la entrada clock del primer contador debe ser reemplazada por la salida del sensor que utilizes el cual podria ser con laser y fotocelda, y de la compuerta and que controla la cuenta puedes derivar el circuito con transistor y relevo para encender lo bombillos, lo unico es que si vas a utilizar bombillos de 110v debes tener en cuenta que corriente maneja el relevo en el interruptor. 

Ahi te adjunto el plano para que comprendas mejor y si falta algo pregunta.

Saludos.


----------

